# MIDI Controller



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2016)

Great little controller.
I like having the PUSH function as a bypass on hardware or DSP FX.
Then that knob can also change Reverb Decay, Wet Mix, Tempo Rate, etc.
Really nice size too.
Sits on the K4 with a 6 inch USB Cable into USB Port 1.
Control PC/Mac apps, DSP Hardware and rack mounted analog synths.


----------



## tack (Jul 29, 2016)

This looks pretty cool. Something like this looks like it could replace the 9 faders, 9 buttons, and 8 encoders I have on my MIDI controller in a pretty compact way. (I'm looking at things like this because I'm entertaining new keyboard options that don't have all the faders/buttons/encoders of my current setup.)

How do the buttons feel, chimuelo? Is it solidly build?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2016)

Same as Behringer Touch.
I used it and loved how easy they are and compact.
I always modify my controllers though.
Like bigger everything, brighter and Rubber preferrably...
The same company makes my faders/caps and knobs too.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 2, 2016)

Having a blast acting like a DJ.

USB MIDI has many advantages over last century MIDI, but I prefer notes and SysEx using old MIDI.

But I have 4 x USB Input ports on my Physis K4 Master MIDI Controller.
I can use 8 different MIDI Maps on a single port from the Twister.
The Twister can have 4 x banks of CCs, all sending different messages on different channels.

I basically use the Twister for controlling FX in my hardware DSP rack, and also controlling/filtering events in the TC Electronics Fireworx units.
These 2 maps are for my personal set up, another 2 maps can control our DMX Lighting console, and additional hardware FX for the FOH/Vocalists.

Very versatile controller.
Not needed for editing or recording as one can have many takes, and change things on overdubs.
I get one shot and it has to be right.
So this multi purpose gem is excellent.
The 3D controller is preferred for Hip Hop artists who can use the sensors to track the angle so cats can dance around, tip the 3D Twister forward adn increase decrease filter cut off, etc.


----------



## tack (Aug 14, 2016)

I ended up picking up the Twister, and I like the configuration possibilities. Unfortunately it's a bit flaky. Sending encoder values to the Twister (useful for maintaining bidirectional sync) sporadically stops working until the Twister is rebooted, and then it works for an hour or two until it doesn't. Also at least with Windows 10 it seems to not be detected after each Windows reboot, and I have to again unplug/replug the Twister in to make Windows stop complaining.

On the forum people seem to be complaining a lot about firmware quality issues. It's a rather nice unit otherwise. I hope they work out the firmware bugs and update the MF Utility with just a bit more flexibility (like being able to adjust the shift channel, which is hardcoded to 5 presently).


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn Windows 10...

Been using it so I can stop programming hardware and DSP FX Per preset in my Physis K4.
I have Delay Reverb Phaser and Tri Wave Chorus each with 4 parameters.
Then the Physis can use 4 scenes to kick off and on the associated AUXs where selected Fx are needed.

Got my son the Twister and he loves it but has OSX.
Says theres a few issues he wants resolved before upgrading to 3D version.
His merry band of rappers trigger EXS samples as they hand over the unit from guy to guy.
Thier shows are pretty popular.
Cool that none of them are musicians per say but can enjoy performance and music.

Hope you get lots of use out of it.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 15, 2016)

Chim, what about setting up one or two of these for Diva ? I'm going to bug Urs until he does something one day.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 15, 2016)

Works great for Zebra2 HZ so hell yeah for Diva.
Diva is less complex, pretty much the meat and Potatoes.
I'd probably have a default preset of Diva, and just change all parameters from there.
Push down to switch Oscillators while editing a Preset.

But you might like the extreme ease of a BCF-2000 for editing and creation of presets.
I am biased though as I learned it inside out years ago and still use it from enjoyment of work flow.
Get some big rubber Encoder knobs from DJTech for the BCF too.
Really easily to hold onto and grab fast, plus they look great on the all black BCF/BCRs.


----------

